# my black labs =)xxxxxx



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Apr 1, 2010)

here is a few pics of my beautiful poches Oshun and her brother Raven

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous, lovely shinny coats, beautiful.xx


----------



## peachcj (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW!!!! Sooooooooooo beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Gorgeous labs!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

very nice:thumbup:


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

o, they are very pretty yes!!
I love labs!


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Apr 1, 2010)

thank's guys they are my pride and joy i love them to bits:001_wub:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i love the last picture


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

Stunning! 

How old are they?


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Apr 1, 2010)

Ducky said:


> i love the last picture


lol me to she was a right pain that day every pic i took of her turned out like that but it makes me laugh every time i look at it don't know why she did it i didn't have the flash on


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Apr 1, 2010)

Inkdog said:


> Stunning!
> 
> How old are they?


thank you

they will be two in a few days


----------



## chocglit (Apr 4, 2010)

they are adorable, bet they are a handful. lol 

xx


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Apr 1, 2010)

chocglit said:


> they are adorable, bet they are a handful. lol
> 
> xx


lol yeah they can be Oshun is just a big huge mommy's girl and loves her hugs but also has a shoe fettish lol! she tries to pull my shoes off my feet when she gets the chance to, Raven is a complete loony bin when he gets going hyper and dopey at the same time he will go bombing round the house and then just run head first into everything at one point i thaught he had poor eye sight so i took him to the vets and all results came back clear so they said he was just a bit of a mong lol! love them both and wouldn't change them for the world as annoying as they can be some times, espesially when the kids get them hyped up :scared:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're beautiful such nice shiny coats too


----------



## chocglit (Apr 4, 2010)

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> lol yeah they can be Oshun is just a big huge mommy's girl and loves her hugs but also has a shoe fettish lol! she tries to pull my shoes off my feet when she gets the chance to, Raven is a complete loony bin when he gets going hyper and dopey at the same time he will go bombing round the house and then just run head first into everything at one point i thaught he had poor eye sight so i took him to the vets and all results came back clear so they said he was just a bit of a mong lol! love them both and wouldn't change them for the world as annoying as they can be some times, espesially when the kids get them hyped up :scared:


:lol: what is it with dogs and feet,socks and shoes/slippers lol.

they look so glossy i just want to hug them!


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Apr 1, 2010)

chocglit said:


> :lol: what is it with dogs and feet,socks and shoes/slippers lol.
> 
> they look so glossy i just want to hug them!


i know lol nutters !!!!

their coats are gloosy i'm really strict with their diet only feed them Bakers and also add a cap full of cod liver oil to their food thats what gives them the glossy coat its a family pass down thing i followed and it works also good for their joints etc..... so win win either way lol!

:scared:just realised i'm revealing all my secrets shhhhhh!!!! lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Could you not feed them something else? Bakers is pretty much the worst food out there for dogs like giving kids MacDonalds everyday


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Apr 1, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Could you not feed them something else? Bakers is pretty much the worst food out there for dogs like giving kids MacDonalds everyday


what would you reccomend?

ive always used bakers and oshun my bitch tends to only like that food and wont touch other buiscuits but raven will eat anything he is a right pig


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If it's the only thing she'll eat it might be hard but something like naturediet or orijin or if those are too expensive I think skinners or fish4dogs is cheaper.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Apr 1, 2010)

i will see if i can get some samples for them to try thank's for the advise very greatfull for that i just want them to live as healthy a lifestyle as possible so will try anything as long as they are happy,


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats good. A lot of people don't know they're bad but Bakers is full of additives and has very little meat in it mostly grain and fillers.


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

Agree with Nicky10 here. There's good food, there's bad food, and then there's Bakers! You'll find very few people here who don't think that it's dreadful! :arf:

Have a look at some of the food threads, they're packed with useful info. I'd add Arden Grange to the list - it's very good food, pretty economical, and easy to get hold of.


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

gorgeous dogs, lovely shiny coats


----------



## Meandog (Apr 5, 2010)

They look so sweet.:thumbup:


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

they dogs are stunning lovely healthy glossy coats my bfs mums lab looks like a staffy slightly cause she has a very chunky head, plus her coat is not half as shiny how come ur dogs coats are so glossy


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww their both lovely


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

sorry didnt realise u had this post already answered lol. is it quiet safe to give them cod liver oil how much do u give them mayb i should give it to maisie and make her coat even shinier. i must agree i have maisie in bakers and i swear by it. done her the world of good since she was very ill and had poor muscle and fat covereage and crappy coat her teeth and coat now look fantastic and she is a healthy weight of 10kg


----------

